# Friday 1/25



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

After years of talking to and becoming friends with the Adams family, I finally got an invite to go do some fishing with them. You talk about excited. I have always had the highest respect for Mark and Jake. They are fishing machines and have been mentors on mine for some time now. I was like a kid waiting on Christmas morning. 

Well, we all met at Daybreak Marina Friday morning and made our way to the big pond. Capt. Jake ask if I had a jack spot I wanted to hit. YOU TALK ABOUT PRESSURE! The Head coach himself was asking me for the first play of the game. Lord knows he doesn't need any of my help but I sure was proud that he included me in the game. I was saying my prayers all the way there that some were home and hungry. Thank you God there was a few there. Pressure off, we had a grand time of fishing, laughing, cutting up like boys do, and eating, AND more eating, AND more eating. Mark brought some wings he had cooked and they were amazing. We had enough meat in the box, so we went looking at some new stuff. Had a fun fun fun day. I got to fish all day and never drove the boat. Thats a first for me and I had a blast. Sometimes I forget how much fun it is to pull on a fish. My back and shoulders are reminding me this morning of how hard those jacks pull back. A huge thank you to the the Adams family and friends for letting me hang out and fish with you for the day. Thanks also to Quint(Jakes brother-in-law) for letting me fish on your boat. Super sweet machine. I only got a few pictures, I was to busy fishing. 
Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Tilefish


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet.. great report, thanks for sharing....

Good times, good fishing. 

Cant get better.....


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We all really enjoyed having Delynn with us. I enjoyed his company and learned a lot from him. Fishing was real tough and the deep drop bite was piss poor but we wanted to do some prospecting out deep and I stubbornly stuck to my original game plan. In hindsight, we should have stayed in shallower and worked on the scamp, they bit real well. We didn't set the woods on fire but still had a great time and came back with plenty to eat. I can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Also, I need to add that my dad has talked all morning about how fast Delynn cleans fish. He said its the most amazing thing he's ever seen. I had dinner reservations and had to leave early so I missed the lesson.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like it was a grand time.
fishing, pullage, wings too....all a great combo.
Thanks for sharing & continue to catch 'em up.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Capt you always have the best reports! I need you to run my boat one day!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and pics. That's a beautiful golden tile


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great trip guys and thats a really nice golden.!!!!!glad ya got to feel some pain there delynn!!!! i heard that you were out with the "ADAM'S FAMILY" and was looking forward to the report. i knew it would be a good one and i was not dissappointed!!! great job!


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

I always look forward to your reports


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Catch!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Way to get on em! That tilefish is really big. I read about Capt Jake in FS and saw your mug on the Cape Horn ad! Povermo and Wright better watch their back, you guys will be the new pros. Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

This report started the fire 2013.

I would like to add fast and perfect on the fish cleaning. There is never any "wasted" meat.
Capt Delynn with a knife is quite a spectacle!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Jake has really helped me out here lately. I have learned a ton from him. He is no doubt the deep drop king, and he has been trying to teach this old dog a new trick or two. Not sure I am the best student. I ask to many dumb questions and everyone knows I like to give my opinion. 
As for the fish cleaning, Thanks you. But, I am ashamed to say, it's from WAY to much practice. I actually really do enjoy it. If that does not make me weird, I don't know what does. 
Wish this weather would settle down. I'm ready to go back. Why do I love this stupid fish stuff so much? :001_huh:


----------

